# Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The most compelling aspect of this cigar is its appearance and construction. It looked like a very expensive cigar, even though it was not. The wra...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised.


----------

